# Lubrication of AlKo chassis



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I read an excellent post a couple of days ago about what kind of grease to use when lubricating the AlKo chassis and meant to save it but got sidetracked. Can't seem to find it now, can anyone please point me in the direction of the post?

Thanks in anticipation of your usual help.

Mike

EDIT. Sorry, senior moment! The article was actually in this month's MMM.
Recommended grease: Cardex 3746 SP, Shell Retinax LX or Castrol LM high melting point.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Bear in mind that the grease needs to be pumped in while the stub axles are suspended (no load) so the back of the van needs to be jacked up. Be careful and use axle stands if you are attempting a DIY job.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

what??

is this something that must be done to a schedule?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Jean Luc, I will be very careful as I don't fancy the idea of 3.8 tonnes falling on me!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

The recommendation from Alko is every 20,000 km (12,247 miles) or once a year. They suggest 5 to 7 stokes of the grease gun should be sufficient - an adequate quantity has been inserted when resistance is felt.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Now for the thick question!!!! what exactly is an Alko Chassis? We have one have no idea what it is but sounded good when selling it to us. 

If I have asked a question like how long is a piece of string then apologies.

Thanks for putting up with this dumb bird!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Greenie,

Will try and explain the Alko chassis simply. A lot of motorhomes are constructed using the cab portion made by the manufacturer of the commercial vehicle and attaching to it the rear part of the motorhome chassis which is made by Alko. It is a specialist motorhome chassis which has a tube to which the rear suspension is attached and gives a kind of independent rear suspension operated by rubber and springs within the tube. When one wheel hits a rough section in the road it does not necessarily have a great effect on the opposite one.

This type of suspension is far superior to the 'cart horse' system which uses a fixed tube attached to leaf springs which give a much harsher ride.

Mike


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh thanks Mike gotta ask to know!

We have just bought our deadlegs and its got one on a Renault Master. My dad is in the know but he is away in India for a month so would have asked him.

Thanks alot.

Janet


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Greenie, it will be my pleasure to show you where your nipples are when next we meet :wink: then you can get your dad to grease them at the required intervals.

Bob

p.s. get new m/h toomos


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We put about 30 pumps of grease into each stub axle. Is this too much. We have done this every year since we have had the van. It is a good idea to do it yourself as you can also put some grease on the handbrake adjusters and read steadies. Also you can check all under floor pipes and cables.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

*alko chassis*

hi just spotted this item . i recall when i purchased my hymer the dealer in passing said this has the heavy duty chassis . as my plate says 3.8 tonne does this indicate it is the heavy duty and does this mean it is an alko. how can i identify this by looking underneath and exactly where are my nipples regards
gary


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

ooooh Garry, what a question.
If you got all the manuals with the van you should have one for the alko chassis showing the nipples. 
BTW in the April MMM there is an article on this subject on page 214
Colin


----------

